# Hello All



## Yaketys (18/7/16)

Well I have heard a lot about this forum so I thought I would stop on by and join the group.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/7/16)

Yaketys said:


> Well I have heard a lot about this forum so I thought I would stop on by and join the group.


Wellcome


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/16)

Jip, welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Boktiet (18/7/16)

Welcome and enjoy. These great forum members make you feel right at home and have a Brittanica's worth of knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/16)

Yaketys said:


> Well I have heard a lot about this forum so I thought I would stop on by and join the group.


.
.
Welcome. The folks on the forum are EXTREMELY HELPFUL. So, don't be afraid to ask questions.
.
.


----------



## Petrus (19/7/16)

Good Morning and welcome.


----------



## Silver (19/7/16)

Welcome to the forum @Yaketys 
Enjoy your stay


----------



## Dubz (19/7/16)

Welcome to the forum @Yaketys . Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Imtiaaz (19/7/16)

Welcome @Yaketys, I'm sure you will enjoy your stay very much.


----------



## MarcelinoJ (19/7/16)

Welcome @Yaketys hope you will find the forum most informative. As still a newbie myself i am still learning everyday.


----------

